# Success rates



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if/where I can find statistics on IVF success rates just based on single/lesbian women? I've looked on HFEA website and had a search on google etc but wondered whether any of you had accessed any? I suppose like everyone I have that wondering as to whether on a whole success rates may be higher as for some individuals there is no fertility issues, just a lack of sperm  Thank in advance.xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

as far as I am aware, no published stats available although I have a vague recollection that DCN was trying to put something a little more informal together
whilst in theory the success rates may be higher for single women on the assumption that 'all they need is sperm' (something I mistakenly thought about myself too...), I suspect in practice the average age of single women seeking fertility tx may be higher than that of women in couples and thus they are likely to find it harder to conceive, so it probably all ends up coming out about the same at the end of the day
statistics can sometimes be a useful guide to clinic choice (although even then it's tricky as some clinics won't take on 'difficult' cases and others specialise in them) but in terms of trying to predict your own personal chance of success, I'd say they are pretty useless I'm afraid - stats are just the 'average' and no one can tell whether they are going to fall into the average or not
good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks suitcase. To be honest I'm one of those people who thinks whatever the statistics are it's either going to happen or it's not going to happen, so regardless of whether you've got an 80% chance of success or a 20% chance of success it's either going to happen or not. However, I'm also one of those people who has to investigate and read up on everything! So I stress myself out searching for research when the little voice in the back of my head keeps telling me it doesn't matter what I find, it either will happen or it won't! Hopefully others out there will know where I'm coming from, otherwise I've just made myself out to be really strange! Haha.xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

makes perfect sense! 
you're right, it won't matter what you read or find out, either it will work or it won't and whilst there is a certain amount of science involved, there also seems to be an element of luck but at the same time it's hard not to seek out facts and figures


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hi there, at my very first appointment at the Lister I was given the success rates by age for all women they had treated. Would say it would be more about the age of the woman, regardless of whether she has a partner or not. Let's hope that by using a donor you are using "super sperm" that has passed all manner of tests so would hopefully be a little higher chance than average (but of course all manner of things can go wrong also). That probably didn't help but good luck! xx


----------

